# One more plant ID please!



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I know i should have done all of my plants in one thread, but here is the last one!
Also, any idea why some of the roots have turned black? Im using root tabs so its not a deficiency that I am aware of.
Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like Cryptocoryne balansae; I have the same thing in my tank. I think its also called Cryptocoryne crispulata by some people.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Actually, that is one plant that I do have (Cryptocoryne balansae) and can readily identify.

This is much skinnier and gets some red/brown tinge because of my CO2.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm, crypts do tend to vary their appearance according to the conditions they're growing in, it might in fact be a Cryptocoryne retrospiralis based on the reddish tinge of the leaves. Mine was labeled as "balansae' but now I'm in doubt as well.


----------

